# fender for an aero seatpost



## romanovsky (Nov 4, 2012)

My rainbike was stolen. I'm thinking of use my race bike when it's raining. The problem is that it has an aero seatpost. My favorite Zefal Swan fender doesn't fit it. Could you recommend alternatives?

My requirements are:
- aero seatpost compatible
- easy mount/unmount (99.5% of rides I don't need a fender)
- good for 700c/23mm

Thanks!


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Look at the Crud Road MK2. The best $26 you will ever spent on fenders for bikes not supposed to have fenders.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

dcgriz said:


> Look at the Crud Road MK2. The best $26 you will ever spent on fenders for bikes not supposed to have fenders.


I tried those for a season. Hated them. Also, not sure where you get them for $26 since they list for $50+. My main gripe is that the flimsy plastic stays are way too flexible and the fender just wobbles back and forth. Also, despite using double o-rings to secure the stays in place and a couple layers of electrical tape as a pad, the mounting points still rubbed through with grit and ground through the nice finish on my frame.

For my money and use, Raceblade Long fenders are way better. Still full coverage, but securely mounted with metal attachment points. The quick-releasing is definitely faster than with the Cruds too since it is literally three fast-clips for each fender. The mounting points attach at the QR skewers and at the brake bolts.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

dcgriz said:


> Look at the Crud Road MK2. The best $26 you will ever spent on fenders for bikes not supposed to have fenders.


Except that it fails his easy mount/remove requirement--particularly the removal part. Snipping the zip tie around the brake bolt is a pain.

I like these for my roadie. 








BBB RoadProtector Guards, MUDGUARDS ROAD 

Used to also be sold by Bontrager. The QR mount attaches permanantly behind the brake, then the blades themselves just QR in and out. Literally a half-second each.

Other fenders provide more coverage, but these keep the skunk stripe off and nothing mounts faster. You'll need a little clearance (not much) between the tire and the brake.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

nhluhr said:


> Also, not sure where you get them for $26 since they list for $50+.


 Crud Roadracer MK2 Mud Guards (pair), MUDGUARDS ROAD 

$28.22 today. Price changes with the exchange rate.


----------



## romanovsky (Nov 4, 2012)

dcgriz, do you use it? How fast you can install/uninstall it? How reliable they are? Thanks!


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

romanovsky said:


> dcgriz, do you use it? How fast you can install/uninstall it? How reliable they are? Thanks!


This is my second year on them. I really like them a lot. If properly mounted they stay put, don't slide and don't rattle. The front is long enough to make the coverage meaningful. It's amazing how effective they are for such a narrow fender. With a bit of practice it shouldn't take more than 10 mins per wheel to uninstall or reinstall after the initial fitting is done. The easiest thing to do is to leave the supports mounted on the seatstays and fork, snip (or open) the zip ties and remove the fender.
Initially, I put them on only when rain was in the forecast, now I leave them on my commuter all the time and I have a second pair that I use during the winter months on my weekend bike. They blend with the bike very well and kind of disappear. I bought mine from UK online shops; Wiggle now has them for $26.
I also use the Raceblades XL on another bike that doesn't have enough clearance between brakes and tire to fit the Cruds (you need 5mm). Between the two, I like the Cruds better.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

I also have those Crud MK2 fenders. They perform well and they're cheap (although I got mine for twice that price). I love how slim they are. Mounting is easy enough, although somewhat of a pain lining everything up. Keep a few zip ties handy. I think the stock zip ties are meant to be taken on/off, but it's easier to just snip. Also, I run mine on a fixed gear, which has no rear brake bolt, so had to get creative. Overall, I would buy them again.


----------



## romanovsky (Nov 4, 2012)

10 minutes per wheel! My commute ride is shorter than 2 wheels. 
Solution you've suggested must be work fine for UK but isn't perfect for some valleys of California with probability of rain <1%.
Also aero seatpost usually comes with aero frame. Aero frame has lower gap between wheel and frame. This also could be a problem.
I just asked Zefal to think about Swan with a longer strap. Who knows may be I'll be lucky enough.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

romanovsky said:


> 10 minutes per wheel! My commute ride is shorter than 2 wheels.
> Solution you've suggested must be work fine for UK but isn't perfect for some valleys of California with probability of rain <1%.
> Also aero seatpost usually comes with aero frame. Aero frame has lower gap between wheel and frame. This also could be a problem.
> I just asked Zefal to think about Swan with a longer strap. Who knows may be I'll be lucky enough.


<20 minute commute? Personally, I would look at used MTB's or city bikes with flat pedals for a commute that short. I have 2 bikes right now in the garage that I bought for less than $50.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

romanovsky said:


> 10 minutes per wheel! My commute ride is shorter than 2 wheels.
> Solution you've suggested must be work fine for UK but isn't perfect for some valleys of California with probability of rain <1%.
> Also aero seatpost usually comes with aero frame. Aero frame has lower gap between wheel and frame. This also could be a problem.
> I just asked Zefal to think about Swan with a longer strap. Who knows may be I'll be lucky enough.


You might check out the SKS Raceblade Long fenders. They even fit my BH G5 which has almost 0 clearance and a very aero seattube. It takes approximately 10 mintues to put the mounting points on the first time (small metal tabs) but after that it's about 10 seconds to do both fenders on/off. Definitely easier/faster than the Crud Roadracers. I've used both extensively.

https://brimages.bikeboardmedia.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/bh-g5.jpeg


----------



## romanovsky (Nov 4, 2012)

Here's the update:
1. Zefal didn't do anything to address aero seat post issue
2. I've found not so bad alternative: "Topeak DeFender RC11" Topeak® Cycling Accessories ? Products - DeFender? RC11
- it has a long strap
- if you tighten the strap in side position and align it back it keeps the line despite the arch touching seatpost is designed for round tube
- it takes less than 2 minutes to install: works for California climate
- no need to buy a rain bike
- $20-25


----------



## cansprint (Feb 20, 2012)

ASS Saver $1.99 LOL!

Hot Ass Saver Mudguard Road MTB Bike Fenders Smart Ass Light Folding Removable | eBay


----------



## fedrusion (Jul 26, 2010)

or make your own for free,








Works ok if all you want to do is prevent the skunk stripe.


----------

